# Screeching Noise When I start my Truck



## CaptainGoo (Jun 21, 2009)

I have a 1993 Nissan Hardbody and i havent been driving for some time... i come home to finally drive it and it has a terrible screeching noise from the front of the engine. At one time it would do it and go away... now it continues to make the noise. Can someone please tell me what is goings on with the truck.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

WHY DON'T YOU JUST OPEN THE HOOD AND LOOK FOR YOUR SELF ??


----------



## CaptainGoo (Jun 21, 2009)

i did as a matter of fact... i thought it was the alternator belt so i changed it . still made the noise


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

use a wd-40 product to spray each pulley as the truck is idleing..

when the noise stops it is probably that pulley bearing or pump bearing...


----------



## CaptainGoo (Jun 21, 2009)

i take it you mean wd40.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i drink only to excess....


----------



## CaptainGoo (Jun 21, 2009)

the noise would stop for a while then it would come back


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the spray is to detect what pulley bearing is the problem ..

now that you know which one it is fix it...


----------



## CaptainGoo (Jun 21, 2009)

ok thank you


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

If the belt doesn't have enough tension, it will screech. Use a tension gauge when adjusting.


----------



## CaptainGoo (Jun 21, 2009)

could it be the water pump? because the fan clutch will spin and then it will stop sometimes ...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Remove one belt at a time to determine which unit is making the noise.


----------

